# Geldwäsche-Spam



## wibu (21 April 2006)

Habe ´ne Spam Mail wegen Geldwäsche erhalten. Lest mal:

-------------------------------------
Guten Tag.
Das Beratungsuntenehmen вЂћLiberty Financial UnionвЂњ wurde 1992 von
hochqualifizierten Profis, aus unterschiedlichen Bereichen der Wirschtaft,
gegrundet. Die Schwerpunkte waren Bankwesen, Investitionen und
Dienstleistungen  in Bereich der Immobilien. Dank sehr grossen Angagement, aber
auch der Umsetzung verschiedener Inovationen, konnte unsere Firma schon nach
vier Jahren auf die internationalen Ebene hinaufsteigen .Und  nach der Aussage
der  Wirtschaftsexperten zahlt Liberty Financial Union zu den 20ig der
einflussstarksten Firmen in Bereich Consalting. Unsere
Losungsvorschlage wurden zu den meisten effektivsten Vorschlagen
 in  mehr als 25 Landern ernannt.

Heute verfugt die Firma uber einen sehr ausgezeichneten Ruf,
verfugt auch uber grosses Geschatsvolumen , beneidenswerten
Image, hoher Anzahl an Auftragen, verlockende Wachstumsrate. Liberty
Financial Union benutz informative Technologien. Liberty Financial Union  wird
als finanzstarkes Unternehmen auf dem Markt der Dienstleistungen 
charakterisiert und gehort zu den Grossten analytischen
Organisationen weltweit.

Das Unternehmen Liberty Financial Union braucht junge, Hochqualifizierte  
Mitarbeiter. Die in der Lage sind mit Hilfe der extraordinaren  und
effektiven Losungen, Probleme unserer Kunden zu losen. Wir suchen
fur unseren kleinen Arbeitskreis  junge und  ehrgeizige Spezialisten.

Mit der Arbeit in Liberty Financial Union haben Sie  im gesamten Bereich der
Unternehmensberatung zu tun. Sie werden auch mit den neugegrundeten
Untenehmen,  als auch mit langjahrig bestehenden Firmen, zusammenarbeiten.
Die erworbenen Kenntnisse und Erfahrungen, werden Ihrem Wert als Spezialist
erhohen.

Im Moment ist eine Stelle fur im  Bereich Finanzen frei geworden. Da unser
Mitarbeiter uns, aus gesundheitlichen Grunden zu unserem Bedauern, 
verlassen musste.

Alter                    23-55 Jahre

Bildung:         вЂў        Nicht von Bedeutung.
            вЂў        Fortbildung im Verkauf, Umgang mit Kunden, Haltung von            
                  Prasentationen  und in offentlicher Auftreten
(erwunscht).

Notwendige Kenntnisse, Fahigkeiten, Erfahrungen:
вЂў        Erfahrung im Bearbeitung geschaftlicher Korrespondenz (erwunscht);
вЂў        Beherrschung  MS Office (Excel, Word, Power Point) und Internet;
вЂў        Kenntnisse mit dem Umgang elektronischen Zahlungssystemen , Onlinebanking,
вЂў        Kenntnisse einer Fremdsprache sind vom Vorteil.

Personliche Eigenschaften:
вЂў        Angagement;
вЂў        Hoher Level an  Selbststandigkeit,  Fahigkeit im Planung des
Arbeitstages
вЂў        Wunsch nach Kariereaufstieg und Verfugbarkeit uber adekvaten
Ambitionen;
вЂў        Akkurates Auftreten;
вЂў        Gehorsamkeit;
вЂў        Bereitschaft zur Fortbildung.

Aufgaben:
Ihre Aufgaben als Fachkraft sind Bearbeitung eingehender Zahlungsmittel. Es ist
notwendig die Transaktion auf Ihr Konto zu empfangen und diese nach dem Schema,
das Sie von unsern Manager kriegen, zu verarbeiten. Sollte beachtet werden, dass
die Anzahl an Geldtransfers zwischen 2-3 am Tag schwankt, mussten Sie
uber genug Zeit verfugen, um die fachgerecht zu bearbeiten.

Entgelt:
In der Anfangsphase betrag das Honorar 10% von verarbeitetem Betrag.
Soziale Leistungen sind beabsichtigt

Sie werden das Strukturieren von Problemenfeldern erlernen und  optimale
Losungen fur die Problemstellung in verschiedener Vielfalt eineignen.
Sie werde Fuhrungsentscheidungen, aufgrund analytischer Daten, treffen


Falls Sie sich fur unser Angebot interessieren, schicken Sie Ihre Bewerbung
an <<[email protected]>>


Vielen Dank fur Ihre Aufmerksamkeit zum unsren Angebot,
Liberty Financial Union.

-------------------------------------


----------



## lindbergh64 (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Spam*

Die gleiche Email habe ich heute auch erhalten !


----------



## Stalker2002 (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Spam*

Die Gangster müssen halt fleissig Muli-Nachschub für ihre Geldsack-Transporte rekrutieren. Irgendwie muss das ganze erphischte Geld ja in die Karibik/den Ostblock transferiert werden.
Bei uns im Antispam Phishing/Exploit-Forum stapeln sich solche "seriösen" Jobangebote für Anti-Qualifizierte derzeit in stetig steigendem Umfang. Das ist wohl der Spam-of-the-Season...:kotz:

MfG
L.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Spam*

Hallo,

habe heute diese Mail auch erhalten und da auf HP deutsche Adresse steht, gleich ans BKA weitergeleitet. Mal sehen, wie lange die HP noch online ist.

MfG Frank aus Berlin


----------



## stieglitz (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Spam*

Diese Mail ist heute x-mal in leicht abgewandelter Form bei uns eingegangen.
Am besten gefällt mir folgender Satz:


> Bildung: Nicht von Bedeutung.



Die dürfte gar nicht gewünscht sein, sonst fällt ja der Beworbene darauf micht darauf rein.


----------



## stieglitz (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Spam*

Un gleich mal wieder eine alte-neue Masche, gerade eingegangen:



> Möchten Sie extra Geld durch Teilzeitbeschäftigung verdienen? Für Sie haben wir ein großartiges Angebot!
> 
> Unsere Korporation Ship It, Inc. ist ständig in der Suche nach zuverlässigen Menschen, die zu unseren Vertretern in Ihrem Land werden können!
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Spam*

Die habe ich jetz bekommen! Scheint wohl noch immer im umlauf zu sein!


----------



## stieglitz (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Spam*

Ship It kam übers Wochenende gleich mehrfach.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juni 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Spam*

Aber wenn man davon nichts weiß... ist doch ein schönes Einkommen? Oder wo ist der Haken.


----------



## Der Jurist (15 Juni 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Spam*

Geldwäsche. Lies mal Absatz 5 - dann vergeht Dir der Spass.


----------



## Wembley (15 Juni 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Spam*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn man davon nichts weiß... ist doch ein schönes Einkommen? Oder wo ist der Haken.


Jetzt denk einmal ganz scharf nach: Warum wollen die wohl für diverse "Überweisungen" ausgerechnet *DEIN* Konto benützen? 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Spam*

Hab die Mail heute bekommen... Kann man da nix dagegen tun?


----------



## Reducal (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Spam*

Z. B. löschen!


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Spam*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Z. B. löschen!



oder Blindbewerbungen rausknüppeln, die genauso seriös klingen, wie die Stellenanzeigen. (Natürlich unter Angabe ungültiger Daten). Dann haben sie wenigstens was zu tun und zu prüfen. Die Leut mussma hinhalten bis kurz vor der Unterschrift des Vertrages und dann abblitzen lassen... das macht Spass *grins* Es sind Kriminelle und dementsprechend sollte deren Behandlung sein.


----------



## Reducal (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Spam*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> (....unter Angabe ungültiger Daten) ....hinhalten bis kurz vor der Unterschrift des Vertrages und dann abblitzen lassen...


Habe ich auch schon dran gedacht, doch wie will man mit falschen Daten eine Rückmeldung erhalten? :scherzkeks:


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Spam*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wiso ? Läuft doch eh alles ausschliesslich per Mailverkehr ab...


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Spam*

Wobei ich mich jetzt gerade frage, ob eine Unterschrift in einem E-mail Dokument überhaupt Rechtskräftig ist.... Wer weiss das ?


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Spam*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei ich mich jetzt gerade frage, ob eine Unterschrift in einem E-mail Dokument überhaupt Rechtskräftig ist.... Wer weiss das ?


"Rechtskräftig" ist sie.
Aber ob sie wirklich vom behaupteten Erklärenden stammt, ist nicht bewiesen. Dafür müsste man mit elektronischer Signatur arbeiten ...


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Spam*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Z. B. löschen!



Stümmt. Das Motto derzeit müsste lauten: Öfter mal wieder die "ENTF" Taste drücken. Aber viele haben anscheinend immernoch Probleme sie zu finden. Ist wohl ähnlich wie mit der Taste "AnyKey" :lol:


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Spam*

Zur Zeit kommt bei mir mehr SWISS INVEST rein, aber das Gesülze ist eigentlich immer das gleiche. Ach, Mensch Kinders ! Lasst Euch mal was Neues einfallen. Langsam wird's echt extrem öde !!!


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2006)

*Neue Variante bei der Anwerbung von Geldwäschern*

https://www.a-i3.org/content/view/879/28/


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Spam*

Noch besser für die Spammer... die Transaktion läuft über DEIN PRIVATKONTO! Du leitest das Geld nur weiter. Storniert der Betrogene die Überweisung, oder lässt sie zurückbuchen, hat der Spammer/ Phisher sein Geld... ehemals DEIN Geld!


----------

